# Cantó d'una pàgina doblegat



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una petita curiositat...

Quan doblegueu el cantó de la pàgina d’un llibre com a senyal (molt mal fet, en teoria, però, imagineu-vos que se us ha caigut el punt de llibre mentre llegíeu en el bus...), com en dieu?

A veure si coincidim!

Salutacions i bon diumenge


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una petita curiositat,
> 
> Quan doblegueu el cantó de la pàgina d’un llibre com a senyal (molt mal fet, en teoria, però, imagineu-vos que se us ha caigut el punt de llibre mentre llegíeu en el bus...), com en dieu?
> 
> A veure si coincidim!
> 
> Salutacions i bon diumenge


 
TPC,

M'has fet pensar. "Doblec"?

Salutacions!

EM


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una petita curiositat...
> 
> Quan doblegueu el cantó de la pàgina d’un llibre com a senyal (molt mal fet, en teoria, però, imagineu-vos que se us ha caigut el punt de llibre mentre llegíeu en el bus...), com en dieu?
> 
> A veure si coincidim!
> 
> Salutacions i bon diumenge



In English we say "to dogear".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs el que jo sempre he dit en català és més proper al que diu en Lou que no pas al que diu l'Eva M. Sempre n'he dit "fer/posar orelles/orelletes".

Algú hi coindiceix?


----------



## Dixie!

Jo simplement li dic "doblegar la pàgina", "fer un petit plec"... De fet no ho faig servir mai ja que no m'agrada doblegar les pàgines dels llibres, tinc una col·lecció de marcapàgines que no me l'acabaré mai


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs us he fet aquesta pregunta perquè se m'ha despertat la curiositat a partir d'aquest fil: dogear

Què en penseu?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No ho he sentit gaire això de les orelles. Curios, m'agrada. Sempre m'han dit que els punts es _posen_, no es _marquen_.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Doncs jo mai de la vida no havia sentit això de les orelles. Simplement en dic "doblegar la pàgina" o una cosa així...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Llavors em pregunto d'on van treure a casa meva això de les orelletes...


----------



## ernest_

Jo no em complico la vida: Doblegar la plana. A on està doblegat.


----------

